
Auto Generated Tweets That You’ll Never Know Are Spam with Machine Learning - theafh
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602109/this-ai-will-craft-tweets-that-youll-never-know-are-spam/
======
theafh
This Article is about some tests on how to trick people in clicking spam-links
with auto generated tweets

